# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  Feb Trip

## griemersma

Deciding between the Turks and Cayman. Have been to the Caymans before so I am thinking about going to the Turks and Caicos Islands.  Any comments from people that have been to the Turks and Caicos islands would be appreciated.  If you can compare the two islands, that would be great as well.  Thanks.

----------


## MIke R

there are absolutely no comparisons between the two...Caymans are Disney in the Caribbean..not so much Cayman  Brac or Little Cayman but for sure Grand Cayman.Turks and Caicos are still relatively true to what they have been..a laid back Caribbean Island...havent been to either in a while but know lots of people who still go to both...the company I worked for put the first live aboard dive boat in Caicos which I delivered and helped set up...beautiful diving..beautiful islands..some of the better beaches you will  find anywhere

----------


## griemersma

Thank you very much for your advice.  I am ready to get out of this cold and snowy weather.  Off to basketball practice.

----------


## bushey

We were in Turks & Caicos last year, Providenciales to be specific, and here's my two cents: beautiful beaches on the Grace Bay side (we stayed near Pelican Beach, which was phenomenal) but the island in general lacks a lot of the Caribbean charm we've seen elsewhere.  Lots of strip malls and development along the main roads, a fairly large middle class, but nothing that really shows that island spark we've felt in St. Barts, Anguilla, Nevis and St. John.

----------

